# Hansuki (Tiger Form)



## kosho

Hi,
      Just asking what people think of this  Shaolin kempo Karate form. and get some idears  about this kata. I like this form. what are your thoughts?
steve


----------



## KempoShaun

Beautiful form, and when down with some of the concepts Professor Chow intended for it (which is, sadly, rarely seen these days), extremely effective!  My favorite section would have to be the opening sequences, tiger claw (obscuring), cannon punch (to get opponent to lean into the next strike), backfist (to hit opponent of the centerline), groin hammerfist to knock them back ON the centerline, double punchs to the ribs ("Professor Chow Special!"), another cannon punch, and a follow up tiger claw for good measure.  Just awesome!


----------



## RevIV

KempoShaun said:


> Beautiful form, and when down with some of the concepts Professor Chow intended for it (which is, sadly, rarely seen these days), extremely effective! My favorite section would have to be the opening sequences, tiger claw (obscuring), cannon punch (to get opponent to lean into the next strike), backfist (to hit opponent of the centerline), groin hammerfist to knock them back ON the centerline, double punchs to the ribs ("Professor Chow Special!"), another cannon punch, and a follow up tiger claw for good measure. Just awesome!


 
Shaun,
Hey just doing some quick readings while im out here in Japan and you talk about Prof. Chow but then make a reference to moves that were never in the original form?  I like the opening hand sequence too, but who added them in? Was it Villari?
In Peace
Jesse


----------



## kosho

hi, 
    for me the strikes are . left hand cross hand shuto to face followed by a right back 2 knuckle to mid section, then a back fist to head area and a left rev hammer strike to mid section, then a right and left front 2 knuckle punch to the chest area followed by a right back 2 knuckle punch
follwed by a left tiger claw and a right tigers claw and press out...
I think I was told G M Cerio had a lot to do with this form????
steve


----------



## marlon

Sometimes discussions about the origins of a form will oversghadow discussions about what you can learn from the form.  I note that most of this form has short in close rapid sequence hand striking often working up and down the body.  Does anyone consider this an expression of a fighting style to be learned from the form?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## KempoShaun

Oddly enough, I was discussing this with Rebelo Sensei today.  Recently, things have come to light where it seems that Professor Cerio added the entire opening section of the form, including the Kosho Ryu breathing exercise and the fast flurry of strikes and double tiger claw rear guard position (as Master Chun II doesn't perform them in his father's version).  As far as what I call the professor Chow special, I doubt Villari put that in, due to the fact he never trained with Chow, again, probably prof. cerio.  Sadly, we may never know...  For those who don't know what the Professor Chow special is, he loved to hit an area of the body, usually the ribs, twice in a row.  the first strike would bend the ribs to their breaking point, and the second strike, with the ribs already poised on the point of snapping, would simply demolish them.  Rebelo Sensei, a few years ago, when I was relearning Han Suki, actually demonstrated this on me (with the utmost care) and I can easily say I have NEVER felt my ribs move like that before.  I love this for, in particular, because it is one of the only links we, in New England Kempo, have back to Master Chun, and for that reason, I will always treasure it.


----------



## kosho

Thanks for the info:  and the history on this Kata...
steve
Never move backwards to move forwards


----------



## marlon

KempoShaun said:


> Oddly enough, I was discussing this with Rebelo Sensei today. Recently, things have come to light where it seems that Professor Cerio added the entire opening section of the form, including the Kosho Ryu breathing exercise and the fast flurry of strikes and double tiger claw rear guard position (as Master Chun II doesn't perform them in his father's version). As far as what I call the professor Chow special, I doubt Villari put that in, due to the fact he never trained with Chow, again, probably prof. cerio. Sadly, we may never know... For those who don't know what the Professor Chow special is, he loved to hit an area of the body, usually the ribs, twice in a row. the first strike would bend the ribs to their breaking point, and the second strike, with the ribs already poised on the point of snapping, would simply demolish them. Rebelo Sensei, a few years ago, when I was relearning Han Suki, actually demonstrated this on me (with the utmost care) and I can easily say I have NEVER felt my ribs move like that before. I love this for, in particular, because it is one of the only links we, in New England Kempo, have back to Master Chun, and for that reason, I will always treasure it.


 

Thanks for the info on the 'Chow special'  i note however that the double strike/ double block is very prevelant in most kempo styles...almost a characteristic of kempo...you will note that Prof. Kimo does it a lot and effectively...i wonder if kajukenbo has this feature also...it would make sense if Prof. Chow taught it.

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## KENPOJOE

RevIV said:


> Shaun,
> Hey just doing some quick readings while im out here in Japan and you talk about Prof. Chow but then make a reference to moves that were never in the original form? I like the opening hand sequence too, but who added them in? Was it Villari?
> In Peace
> Jesse


Hi Folks!
Dear Jesse,
Hope you are having a great time overseas! Hope to hear from you when you get back! 
RE: The opening technique and the form in general:
The form "Hansuki/honsuki/hontsuki" is known to have been taught to Prof. Nick Cerio during one of his visits to Hawaii to train with Prof. William Kwai Sun Chow. The form was taught to him by Prof. William Chun Sr. The form as it is taught today in the shaolin Kempo style stems from that lineage.
The form as it is taught is as I refer to it "The most commonly incorrectly done form in the system". Because most people do not know the sources that comprised the form in it's present format.
To the best of my knowledge, Prof.Cerio was the person who changed the format of the form. n all proability, he simply did not remember who the form originally went or decided to include other aspects of his training with Prof. Chow in honor of what he had learned from Chow. The breathing exercise at the beginning of the form stems from James Mitose's "kosho ryu yoga breathing exercises" taught in Mitose's second book "What is true self defense". The technique that Shaun mentioned was one of Prof. Chow's techniques and was included in the present version and is not seen in the original form still taught by William Chun Jr. In all probability it was prof Cerio that altered the original format of the form. BTW, many times when Prof. Cerio saw someone do hansuki in tournament competition, he would normally have them scored within the first minute of the form because they would incorrectly do the breathing exercises! NOTE: Fred Villari DID NOT learn the form from Nick Cerio. He actually learned it from Prof. Cerio's brother,Frank, after Villari had left the Cerio organization.
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## KENPOJOE

kosho said:


> hi,
> for me the strikes are . left hand cross hand shuto to face followed by a right back 2 knuckle to mid section, then a back fist to head area and a left rev hammer strike to mid section, then a right and left front 2 knuckle punch to the chest area followed by a right back 2 knuckle punch
> follwed by a left tiger claw and a right tigers claw and press out...
> I think I was told G M Cerio had a lot to do with this form????
> steve


Hi Folks!
Dear Kosho,
It's interesting that you have the shuto chop as opposed to tiger claw at the beginning as well as end of the initial technique! That is normally taught later on in the form. The chop is done should be striking the philtrum. The backfist should be striking the temple area.The double front 2 knuckles are striking the solar plexus. The "tiger claw pressout" you refer to is actually the second technique into a "front ball strectching "stance [or close kneel for you american kenpo folks! As I mentioned previously mentioned,Prof. Cerio added and rearranged different segments before dropping the form from his system.
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## KENPOJOE

marlon said:


> Sometimes discussions about the origins of a form will oversghadow discussions about what you can learn from the form. I note that most of this form has short in close rapid sequence hand striking often working up and down the body. Does anyone consider this an expression of a fighting style to be learned from the form?
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


Hi Folks!
There is a wealthof information to be gleamed from this form and in the early 1970's, this form stuck out like a sore thumb because it came from an entirely different source and therefore did not "blend in" well with the rest of the system at that time. Perhaps that was the rwason for Ppof. Cerio's decision to delete from the NCK syllabus. I've detailed out many of the aspects of the form in the DVD/video I have out on the form. Please feel free to quote from it and see what you get out of it. I have done some work on the forthcoming second DVD detailing out the form in it's entirety as well as variation taught throughout the Shaolin Kempo family.
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## kosho

KempoJoe,
               The Form, I learned it from Master John Evans.  He is a Student of Hanshi Juchniks now for the past 10 yeras. .  He holds a 5th degree in Shaolin Kempo Karate. The form for me has some kosho Ryu idears added into it. I really like this form  and have seen other kempo peolpe do the form  and it is really close to how i have it  just some feet work and other small changes. I have talked with prof. Ingargiloa about the form  and broken it down many times  and every time learn something new...  Thank you for the Input  and Info: you have added...
Steve


----------



## CTKempo Todd

Great Stuff gentlemen...

Many thanks for the background.


----------



## SK101

Hello All,

   The breathing at the beginning of the form was taught to me as a 3 day preparation for war. 

   Monk wakes up in the morning & develops chi. (Pinan 1 salutaion, Dragon breathes fire)
   The sun rises, the sun sets (hands coming together than dropping down)
   The moon rises, the moon sets (rising front position upside down, than double downward pressing palms)
   Monk becomes humble (Praying hands, bow)
   Monk wakes up develops chi Day 2  (Pinan 1 salutaion, Dragon breathes fire)
   Monk plants or harvests (Open hand front position toward the ground)
   Monk prepares for war (Front position coming up then going away twice)
   Monk wakes up in the morning & develops chi. (Pinan 1 salutaion, Dragon breathes fire)
   War - the beginning of Hansuki

In the beginning you start off very slow & build your energy at the end you reverse this.

    Anyone have other interpretations of the beginning or end?


----------



## Gufbal1982

SK101 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> The breathing at the beginning of the form was taught to me as a 3 day preparation for war.
> 
> Monk wakes up in the morning & develops chi. (Pinan 1 salutaion, Dragon breathes fire)
> The sun rises, the sun sets (hands coming together than dropping down)
> The moon rises, the moon sets (rising front position upside down, than double downward pressing palms)
> Monk becomes humble (Praying hands, bow)
> Monk wakes up develops chi Day 2 (Pinan 1 salutaion, Dragon breathes fire)
> Monk plants or harvests (Open hand front position toward the ground)
> Monk prepares for war (Front position coming up then going away twice)
> Monk wakes up in the morning & develops chi. (Pinan 1 salutaion, Dragon breathes fire)
> War - the beginning of Hansuki
> 
> In the beginning you start off very slow & build your energy at the end you reverse this.
> 
> Anyone have other interpretations of the beginning or end?


 
I know the version taught in Irvine 1:

Bow.
Dragon Breathes Fire.
Rising Sun.
Setting Sun.
Rising Moon. 
Setting Moon.
Praying Monk.
Humble Monk.
Dragon Breathes Fire.
Four Seasons meet.
Dragon Breathes Fire.

Closing:

Dragon Breathes Fire.
Four Seasons Meet.
Humble Monk
Praying Monk.
Setting Moon.
Rising Moon. 
Setting Sun.
Bow.


----------



## SK101

I know the version taught in Irvine 1:

Four Seasons meet. - Is this the same as open salutation toward the ground then cirle the hands up to 90 degrees past front position then 90 degrees prior 90 degrees past front position then 90 degrees prior again?


----------



## SK101

If four seasons meeting is the same as our Monk Prepares for war then you have it exactly as I do. 

Is Scott Mathenie still the CI at that studio?


----------



## Gufbal1982

SK101 said:


> If four seasons meeting is the same as our Monk Prepares for war then you have it exactly as I do.
> 
> Is Scott Mathenie still the CI at that studio?



Um, no...he was at irvine 2 and he's gone from there.  He has a camper and travels the states spreading the word of Jesus on a Christian rampage.  Jack turner is the CI at i1.  I have no idea what a monk prepares for war is.


----------



## RevIV

SK101 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> The breathing at the beginning of the form was taught to me as a 3 day preparation for war.
> 
> Monk wakes up in the morning & develops chi. (Pinan 1 salutaion, Dragon breathes fire)
> The sun rises, the sun sets (hands coming together than dropping down)
> The moon rises, the moon sets (rising front position upside down, than double downward pressing palms)
> Monk becomes humble (Praying hands, bow)
> Monk wakes up develops chi Day 2 (Pinan 1 salutaion, Dragon breathes fire)
> Monk plants or harvests (Open hand front position toward the ground)
> Monk prepares for war (Front position coming up then going away twice)
> Monk wakes up in the morning & develops chi. (Pinan 1 salutaion, Dragon breathes fire)
> War - the beginning of Hansuki
> 
> In the beginning you start off very slow & build your energy at the end you reverse this.
> 
> Anyone have other interpretations of the beginning or end?


 

This is so much more elaborate then when it was first described to me.  The way i was taught it quite awhile ago went like this
Man gets up - stretches, blocks the sun with the rising sun block
- Does his morning prayer
- drinks his cup of tea, (upside down - front position)

Then my current teacher Prof. Kimo introduced me to Udunde Kempo from Chosei Motobu Soke and showed me the applications from their perspective.  Which makes sense seeing where the forms came from and the hand positions.
Jesse


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Gufbal1982 said:


> I know the version taught in Irvine 1:
> 
> Bow.
> Dragon Breathes Fire.
> Rising Sun.
> Setting Sun.
> Rising Moon.
> Setting Moon.
> Praying Monk.
> Humble Monk.
> Dragon Breathes Fire.
> Four Seasons meet.
> Dragon Breathes Fire.
> 
> Closing:
> 
> Dragon Breathes Fire.
> Four Seasons Meet.
> Humble Monk
> Praying Monk.
> Setting Moon.
> Rising Moon.
> Setting Sun.
> Bow.


 
These terms are new to me.  What are you doing during "Four Seasons Meet"?


----------



## Gufbal1982

fnorfurfoot said:


> These terms are new to me.  What are you doing during "Four Seasons Meet"?



You're bowing.


----------



## punisher73

Does anyone have a written description of the whole kata?


----------



## LawDog

I agree with KempoJoe, this form was / is used to teach in close tactics. The form demonstrated how one could apply fast multi impacting patterns when attacked by multiple opponents.
Untill today I have never heard of the "Monk" sets within this form. Though there are some short phrases that go along with the very begining of this form during the 70's most used this segment for dynamic breathing exercises.
What really is important about this form is that one learns proper multi opponent tactics from their version of this form.
:ultracool


----------



## JTKenpo

punisher73 said:


> Does anyone have a written description of the whole kata?


 
I have seen atleast 6 versions of this form, none being the original from Chun Sr, and they vary from almost the same to "thats your hansuki?".


----------



## punisher73

JTKenpo said:


> I have seen atleast 6 versions of this form, none being the original from Chun Sr, and they vary from almost the same to "thats your hansuki?".


 
I realize that there are alot of different perspectives and versions of the form.  I would still be intersted in seeing written descriptions just to see the commonalities and the differences.

What are some of the principles that you see illustrated in this form?  It is our link to Prof. Chow and I would bet no matter what your view of the form, there is alot to gain from it.


----------



## marlon

hit hard hit fast hit high hit low and then mix it up as you repeat til the thing is ended.....sorry i just had to..

marlon


----------



## RevIV

punisher73 said:


> I realize that there are alot of different perspectives and versions of the form. I would still be intersted in seeing written descriptions just to see the commonalities and the differences.
> 
> What are some of the principles that you see illustrated in this form? It is our link to Prof. Chow and I would bet no matter what your view of the form, there is alot to gain from it.


 

There is a connection to Prof. Chow, but Honsuki was originally created by GM Chun Sr..


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Footage?


----------



## youngbraveheart

RevIV said:


> There is a connection to Prof. Chow, but Honsuki was originally created by GM Chun Sr..


 
Hey Jesse...How are you?

Thank you for giving credit to Grandmaster Chun Sr.

I've seen Brian practice this form when we train, but I don't study what he's doing because I know it is an honor only given to certain "worthy" blackbelts. (I have enough to learn in my forms I'm supposed to know and perfect than to try to take mental notes of the Hansuki. Perhaps, I might not even be worthy enough to learn it in the future.) Both of the blackbelts under Master Chun Jr. have been given the Hansuki...

I'll admit the Hansuki (Chow/Chun Method) looks great from what I've seen of it (when Brian practices it)...and looks different than the ones posted on the internet...


----------



## youngbraveheart

youngbraveheart said:


> Thank you for giving credit to Grandmaster Chun Sr...


 
It just dawned on me that I might have repeated myself here from a much earlier thread from last year (?) about the Hansuki...Oh well...it sucks getting old...LMAO...


----------



## shaolinmonkmark

way i learned it.
(i do not practice this form this fast, but at half this speed.)


----------



## shaolinmonkmark

and with alot of dynamic tension/internal breathing, too.
Hansuki= perfect strike, always training my mind for perfect strike.


----------



## graychuan

marlon said:


> ... I note that most of this form has short in close rapid sequence hand striking often working up and down the body...
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon



I agree. Mostly hand strikes and close range. This is what I like about Hon Suki. One kick in the whole form that I have.


----------



## RevIV

there are a few things in the Ke?po world that I would like to see set straight while we still can.  In the past I have talked to Master Chun, Jr. about this form and how his father created it.  I have never seen the original version, but I have seen the multiple versions that have sprung from the Villari Lineage.  A great way in my opinion to honor this lineage would be for the people out teaching the form to be able to get it the original way and pass along the history of it in its true nature.  Just my thoughts.
Jesse


----------



## MJS

RevIV said:


> there are a few things in the Ke?po world that I would like to see set straight while we still can. In the past I have talked to Master Chun, Jr. about this form and how his father created it. I have never seen the original version, but I have seen the multiple versions that have sprung from the Villari Lineage. A great way in my opinion to honor this lineage would be for the people out teaching the form to be able to get it the original way and pass along the history of it in its true nature. Just my thoughts.
> Jesse


 
I learned this form when I was in the Villari org., although I no longer practice it.  I too, would be interested in the original version.  I dont have an issue with changing something, providing that the change is for the better, not making something worse or totally distorting the original.  Something tells me that this form was changed quite a bit.  I may be wrong in saying that, but its just a guess.


----------



## punisher73

I believe it went from Chun Sr. to Nick Cerio who taught it to Fred Villari.

Joe Rebelo has a good dvd on the history and applications of the form that is a great dvd.


----------



## shaolin-warrior

http://kempoinfo.com/shaolin-kempo-...in-kempo-karate/the-black-belt-forms/honsuki/ 

Hope this link works..


----------



## KENPOJOE

Hi folks!
I see it's been awhile since this post was posted but I'd like to thank "Punisher73" for mentioning me and my dvd.
I'd like to clarify a few points here...
According to recent updates to my initial history, Sources are stating that it was William Chun Sr who actually created this form & Prof Chow santioned it. The form was based on breathing exercises,Stance and footwork drills and select techniques from Prof Chow. Bill Chun Sr. codified it into it's original format. 
I have had the honor,pleasure and privilage of having GM Bill Chin Jr demonstrate the original version of the Hansuki form for select others & myself at the first seminar he held in New England. He asked us afterwards what was the "big deal" about this particular form & I informed him that it was our main "connection" to Prof chow in a form format.
In regards to the form in it's present incarnation...
There were many things [or not] taught to Nick Cerio during his visits to see Prof Chow and the material presented to him was so differeent from the style of kenpo he was accustomed to, that I'm sure it overwhelming to him at that time.
From what I can asertain, Prof. Cerio incorporated other aspects of his training with Prof.Chow into the form so as to preserve various material that he had learned,hence, the differences in the form format.
I also want to clarify that it was not Prof. Nick Cerio who taught Fred Villari the form Hansuki, but rather,Prof.Cerio's brother,Frank Cerio
Thank you for your time,
KENPOJOE



punisher73 said:


> I believe it went from Chun Sr. to Nick Cerio who taught it to Fred Villari.
> 
> Joe Rebelo has a good dvd on the history and applications of the form that is a great dvd.


----------



## KENPOJOE

shaolin-warrior said:


> http://kempoinfo.com/shaolin-kempo-...in-kempo-karate/the-black-belt-forms/honsuki/
> 
> Hope this link works..


 
This is NOT a good representation of this form.
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Mark L

KENPOJOE said:


> This is NOT a good representation of this form.
> BEGOOD,
> KENPOJOE


Would you point to a good representation?


----------



## punisher73

KENPOJOE said:


> Hi folks!
> I see it's been awhile since this post was posted but I'd like to thank "Punisher73" for mentioning me and my dvd.
> I'd like to clarify a few points here...
> According to recent updates to my initial history, Sources are stating that it was William Chun Sr who actually created this form & Prof Chow santioned it. The form was based on breathing exercises,Stance and footwork drills and select techniques from Prof Chow. Bill Chun Sr. codified it into it's original format.
> I have had the honor,pleasure and privilage of having GM Bill Chin Jr demonstrate the original version of the Hansuki form for select others & myself at the first seminar he held in New England. He asked us afterwards what was the "big deal" about this particular form & I informed him that it was our main "connection" to Prof chow in a form format.
> In regards to the form in it's present incarnation...
> There were many things [or not] taught to Nick Cerio during his visits to see Prof Chow and the material presented to him was so differeent from the style of kenpo he was accustomed to, that I'm sure it overwhelming to him at that time.
> From what I can asertain, Prof. Cerio incorporated other aspects of his training with Prof.Chow into the form so as to preserve various material that he had learned,hence, the differences in the form format.
> I also want to clarify that it was not Prof. Nick Cerio who taught Fred Villari the form Hansuki, but rather,Prof.Cerio's brother,Frank Cerio
> Thank you for your time,
> KENPOJOE


 
Thanks for hopping in!  Sorry, I got the history wrong, I was trying to go from memory.

Did you ever finish the second dvd on Hansuki for purchase?


----------



## shaolinmonkmark

punisher73 said:


> I believe it went from Chun Sr. to Nick Cerio who taught it to Fred Villari.
> 
> Joe Rebelo has a good dvd on the history and applications of the form that is a great dvd.


 

what i had heard as well.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark

punisher73 said:


> Thanks for hopping in! Sorry, I got the history wrong, I was trying to go from memory.
> 
> Did you ever finish the second dvd on Hansuki for purchase?


 

bout to say chun , to cerio, who "modified it"


----------



## shaolinmonkmark

KENPOJOE said:


> Hi folks!
> I see it's been awhile since this post was posted but I'd like to thank "Punisher73" for mentioning me and my dvd.
> I'd like to clarify a few points here...
> According to recent updates to my initial history, Sources are stating that it was William Chun Sr who actually created this form & Prof Chow santioned it. The form was based on breathing exercises,Stance and footwork drills and select techniques from Prof Chow. Bill Chun Sr. codified it into it's original format.
> I have had the honor,pleasure and privilage of having GM Bill Chin Jr demonstrate the original version of the Hansuki form for select others & myself at the first seminar he held in New England. He asked us afterwards what was the "big deal" about this particular form & I informed him that it was our main "connection" to Prof chow in a form format.
> In regards to the form in it's present incarnation...
> There were many things [or not] taught to Nick Cerio during his visits to see Prof Chow and the material presented to him was so differeent from the style of kenpo he was accustomed to, that I'm sure it overwhelming to him at that time.
> From what I can asertain, Prof. Cerio incorporated other aspects of his training with Prof.Chow into the form so as to preserve various material that he had learned,hence, the differences in the form format.
> I also want to clarify that it was not Prof. Nick Cerio who taught Fred Villari the form Hansuki, but rather,Prof.Cerio's brother,Frank Cerio
> Thank you for your time,
> KENPOJOE


 
that is what i heard exactly.On professor bishop's website, he had at one time, chow performing a slight variation of the form in a demo.
If you can, try to get a hold of him or Danjo, to see if they still have the video on their website.


----------



## John Bishop

I have video of Chow performing a kata he created and called "Moon over the Mountain": 

http://kajukenboinfo.com/kaju_chow_kata_320.wvx


----------



## Yondanchris

punisher73 said:


> Does anyone have a written description of the whole kata?


 
ditto, im in the process of re-learning this form....love it my favorite form


----------



## Hand Sword

Does anyone know what the name of this form means?


----------



## punisher73

Hand Sword said:


> Does anyone know what the name of this form means?


 
If I remember correctly, one of the translations is "small opening".  As in the form you learn to exploit and create openings in your opponent's defenses.  Not sure of an exact translation though.


----------



## RevIV

I have heard these,
Rooted Foot,
Fast Hands,
7 deadly hands of the tiger,
Power fist,
toilet booth (translated by Danjo I believe if i am inacuratly stating this my apologies)

well thats what I have heard.


----------



## Hand Sword

LOL! For the love of peanut butter, is there anything straight forward in SKK???

Ok, let's try this then: Has anyone ever been taught a story that goes with the opening salutation?


----------



## RevIV

this question Handsword has been done somewhere on this site already. The USSD version is the best i have heard.


----------



## LawDog

Like every other eclectic system nothing is ever straight up within the SKK style. Everyone assigns a dynamic name to a form or technique that is unique to their style plus sounds good to them and their students.
Right from my 70's version USSD book, hand written in is, fast hands. Shodanqua has, hand written in, Island Form. Go figure. 
Historical truth is usually written by those who are in power or by one of the living Gods. History is written and re- written to fit the needs of. In modern times martial arts truth will usually take a back seat to b.s.
Personally I believe martial arts historical facts after I have seen them written down and it was done during that same time period and not by one person but by multiple persons who were directly involved. 
At least the SKK systems have been organized, then maybe re-organized, then after re-re-organized, Eclectic.


----------



## KENPOJOE

LawDog said:


> Like every other eclectic system nothing is ever straight up within the SKK style. Everyone assigns a dynamic name to a form or technique that is unique to their style plus sounds good to them and their students.
> Right from my 70's version USSD book, hand written in is, fast hands. Shodanqua has, hand written in, Island Form. Go figure.
> Historical truth is usually written by those who are in power or by one of the living Gods. History is written and re- written to fit the needs of. In modern times martial arts truth will usually take a back seat to b.s.
> Personally I believe martial arts historical facts after I have seen them written down and it was done during that same time period and not by one person but by multiple persons who were directly involved.
> At least the SKK systems have been organized, then maybe re-organized, then after re-re-organized, Eclectic.


 Hi folks!
I concur w/ Prof. Cunningham regarding the original paperwork from USSD in the 1970's and it is written as "ShoDan Qua" Island kata [form]
According to one of the early issues of the "Defender" newletter/newspaper,it relates how Fred villari was walking along a beach [perhaps in trinidad where his wife is from?] and he was attacked by several individuals both armed and unarmed. 
the incident became the foundation for the form "Shodan Qua/Sho tung kwok [as listed in the june 1975 issue of Black Belt magazine.]
as well as his spontaneous "circle of death" demonstrations.
{i still have that issue as well as the one with a young Al Cunningham attacking a young Larry Mangone @ the Brockton USSD]
Hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## punisher73

Master Rebelo,

Is the 2nd Hansuki DVD finished and available for order?


----------



## LawDog

Kenpo Joe,
I have the original photgraph of L.M. and myself, it was originally taken by Art Singer in 11/1975. This photo was used in, from my memory, the  Spring 1976 or 1977 Defender. The Defender also featured L.M. doing a series of weapon techniques.


----------

